# Energy-Race-Fahrgemeinschafts-Thread



## sharky (25. September 2005)

um das ganze mit der fahrerei zum energy-race mal kompakter zu gestalten, ein neuer thread, sonst übersieht der / die eine oder andre womöglich noch die hälfte 


um das ganze mal strukturiert anzugehen: fassen wir mal die TN zusammen nach region:

HD / MA 
- haiflyer
- micro
- killuah
- dominik-deluxe

MOS / HN
- drivingghost
- geisterfahrer
- kraichgauer
- sharky
- dox??

hab ich alle?? 

macht pro region 4 - 5 leute, was mit einem PKW jeweils nicht mehr machbar ist. ergo: zwei autos pro region. oder ein transporter. ich könnte einen organisieren aber der kostet geld, nicht übermässig aber dennoch. 

wie machen wir das, wer fährt, wer fährt mit wem, wann wird gefahren?


ich kann der HN / MOS ecke anbieten, morgens bei mir zum frühstück vorbeizukommen und dann gemeinsam hin zu fahren, ist dann einfach die 81 runter und die 8 rüber düsen, ne stunde und wir sind da


----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

also ich biete mich auch als mitfahrer an    
frage. weis jemand was ein sprinter bei sixt kostet für einen tag ? 
dann könnten wir zu 4 oder 5 zusammenlegen und n sprinter mieten. da passt alles rein. is vom benzin her denk ich billiger etc.
als 2 autos etc. wie gesagtt hätte zwar n golfd cabrio aber da passt nix rein. also ein bike aber das is ja ned sinn der sache .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

so hab ma bei sixt geschaut. 
da gibts n studenten tarif fürn transporter. wir könnten ihn samstag morgen um 10 abholen - und sonntag morgen um 10 wieder bringen. mit 100km frei und vollkasko versicherung kostet das zwischen 55 und 75 euro. durch 5 geteilt is das ned viel. bissel benzin noch dazu 
denke da kommt jeder vielleicht auf 20euro oder 25. was haltet ihr davon. da könnten wir hinten die bikes reinhaun und rucksäcke etc.
an die mannheimer etc. also dirk etc.

gleiches kostet bei europcar mit nem sprinter also genau gleich 103euro. 
wären wir bei sixt billiger. wir brauchen nur n studentenausweis. ihc hab meinen beantragt aber weis ned bis wann der kommt


----------



## kraichgauer (25. September 2005)

Wie bereits gepostet :  

Wenn der 15. 10. arbeitsfrei ist  (klärt sich am 14. 1o.) kann ich mitfahrn
und folgendes anbieten :

3 Personen (excl.  Fahrer )  könnten ab Hoise/ Gundelsheim in meinen Pickup mit mir mitfahren. Das Problem  : Vier Räder auf der kleinen Pritsche unterbringen- 
das müssten wir vorher testen.

Alternativ
Fahren mit der VW Pritsche mit nur 2 Beifahrern aber genügend 
Platz für ca.  5-6 Bikes.  Hier könnte ein zusätzlicher  Pkw  ( kleines Problem )die Lösung sein!

Abfahrt : So gegen 11. oo  Uhr, müsste für 75 km Landstrasse reichen

Das Grosse Prob. :  Ist am 15 ten arbeitsfrei ?


----------



## Levty (25. September 2005)

aaalso, da ich noch U18 bin und mich noch niemand hier persönlich kennt, hab ich meinen papi verpflichtet mich am 15. nach ettlingen zu befördern. haben zwar keinen fahrradträger, aber vorderrad raus und den lenker quer auf normalen gepäckträger  
oder was sagt ihr zu dieser sache?

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

also wie scho ngeschrieben nur für die Mannheimer. denke wir sind 4. wenn ned dann 3. dann is die frage. 3 leute plus bikes. könnte ma höchstens so machen 1 auto am besten combi. 2 bikes aufs dach. eins hintenrein. und 3 leute innenrein. sollte gehn. ansonsten 2 autos. mit jeweils 2leuten.


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2005)

re vom SWR3 New Pop Festival Baden Baden   

also vergessen haben wir bisher nur die 2 mit der weitesten Anreise !

Tania und Andreas aus der Ecke Bad Hersfeld ! Bis Ettlinegn ca. 300km !  

Connor768 und seine Frau !

Die zwei werden Freitags bei mir anreisen, ob Tania jetzt das Rennen mit fährt weiß ich noch nicht weil sie es selbst auch noch nicht weiß   

Ich kläre das mal ab und damit dann auch wieviel Platz, Andreas und oder ich dann haben !

Wow wenn wir mal nicht den Preis für das grösste Team ansteuern !


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2005)

Zwischenbericht:

Andreas und Tania fahren mit ihrem Auto, A3 oder C-Klasse mit Rädern auf dem Dach, dann von mir nach Ettlingen, d.h. ich hab min. einen Platz für Rad und Biker frei.

Jetzt bin ich gerade am klären ob die Zwei noch nen Sitzplatz frei haben, denn dann könnte ich ein weiteres Rad in den Kombi legen !


----------



## Haiflyer (26. September 2005)

darf ich bei dir mitfahrn ja ja ? darf ich darf ich    hehe ja das war ja acuh meine idee noch n bike in den kofferraum.


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich bei dir mitfahrn ja ja ? darf ich darf ich    hehe ja das war ja acuh meine idee noch n bike in den kofferraum.



o.k. Du Dauerfrager


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2005)

so !

Haiflyer hat ja nun schon genug gebettelt und darf bei mir mit fahren, sein Rad kommt am einfachsten bei mir in den Kombi, das hatten wir ja schon.

Dann hab ich einen Dachplatz frei ! Und Andreas & Tania haben 2 Sitzplätze im Auto frei !

- killuah -> läst sich von Papa fahren !?

- dominik-deluxe -> brauchte noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit und hätte diese dann jetzt gefunden !

@dominik-deluxe: was hast Du für ein Rad ? Passt das in einen normalen Dachträger ? Haiflyer´s passt nicht so ganz bei mir !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (26. September 2005)

> Haiflyer´s passt nicht so ganz bei mir !!!


 ja ne is klar jetzt isses mein bike wieder. pf. das es aber an deim haltesystem liegen könnte kann ned sein. tztztz immer diese vorurteile. man mein baby hat auch gefühle ja   

ne danke das ich bei dir mitfahren darf. danke danke danke.


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne is klar jetzt isses mein bike wieder. pf. das es aber an deim haltesystem liegen könnte kann ned sein. tztztz immer diese vorurteile. man mein baby hat auch gefühle ja
> 
> ne danke das ich bei dir mitfahren darf. danke danke danke.



  o.k. ich nehm werkzeug mit und bau die halteschine so um das dein bike auf´s dach paßt !    bei wind und wetter !!!   nix ist es mehr mir warmen klimatisiertem innenraum !


----------



## Haiflyer (26. September 2005)

nein nix mein baby kommt auch in dne klimatisierten innenraum


----------



## sharky (26. September 2005)

so, auch endlich daheim  

schön daß bei euch alles klappt und das team immer größer wird  bin mal gespannt ob wir das mit dem größten team packen 

die MOS / HN fraktion fährt, so denn alles hinhaut, bei rich mitm pritschenvehikel und ggf mit nem PKW


----------



## Levty (26. September 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> killuah -> läst sich von Papa fahren !?



ohja, mit unserem rotem audi 80, das weniger wert ist als mein fahrrad   ehrlich, aber solanges fährt.

also ich würde ja liebendgerne jmd. mitnehmen, aber leider ist das auto vom rauminhalt so beschi**en dass nur ein bike oben reinpasst, das mim fahrrad hinten raushängen geht nicht, schon ausprobiert 

also ich bin dabei  wir packen das, wir werden das größte team, wieviel leute schon? 7?

greez, killuah1


----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2005)

Teilnehmer:

- haiflyer
- micro
- killuah
- dominik-deluxe
- drivingghost
- geisterfahrer
- kraichgauer
- sharky
- conner768

- conner768 Frau Tania??
- dox??

macht 9 Starter und 2 ? wen vergessen ????

wobei Tania ne Anmeldung hat aber noch nicht weiß ob sie das Rennen mitfährt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (27. September 2005)

da kann ich mich tania anschließen. hab auch ne anmeldung weis aber noch ned ob ich die 30km oder den monoslalom mitfahr.


----------



## sharky (27. September 2005)

@lucas
nun laß dich mal net so gehen und fahr das rennen mit 

@micro
kann sein daß der ramin da schule hat und net mitfährt, hab ihn net erreicht aber ich klär das die woche


----------



## ybel1 (27. September 2005)

Teilnehmer:

- haiflyer
- micro
- killuah
- dominik-deluxe
- drivingghost
- geisterfahrer
- kraichgauer
- sharky
- conner768
- ybel

- conner768 Frau Tania??
- dox??

Und wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt habe ich einen fahrbaren Untersatz in den ich mindestens noch eine Person samt Radl und evtl auch zwei Personen samt zwei Radln unterbringen könnte (hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Maximal-Fahrradbeladung bei einem Xantia Kombi mit 2/3 umgeklappter Rückbank?). Besteht noch Transportbedarf?
ybel


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2005)

hallo
habe die ganze zeit net gewusst das es hier noch ein thema dazu gibt.  

finde ich cool das mich jemand mitnehmen kann, (auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz geblickt habe wer das sein wird) aber danke schon mal.  
fahre übrigends ein giant xtc (wegen dem dachgepäckträger).

wird ja antscheinen ganz lustig
und den titel fürs größte team habe wir wohl schon.  

@ die jenigen die aus hd/ma kommen.
vielleicht könnte man sich mal treffen, nur um sich kennen zu lernen(und natürlich zum biken  )
sagt bescheid habe fast immer zeit(schüler)

grüße dominik


----------



## Levty (27. September 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> @ die jenigen die aus hd/ma kommen.
> vielleicht könnte man sich mal treffen, nur um sich kennen zu lernen(und natürlich zum biken  )
> sagt bescheid habe fast immer zeit(schüler)
> 
> grüße dominik



schüler, nice! me2, aber im moment aufm gym. 11kl.
wo fährst du denn so? ich hatte vor am do ne runde zu drehen, königstuhl oder so, muss mal schauen. biste dabei? hatte jetz ne verletzungspause, müsste wieder alles reinholen, aber den rest könnten wir ja per PM klären um hier net alles vollzuspammen!   

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (27. September 2005)

donnerstag stuhl bin ich dabei. wann wo ? 
bergauf müsst halt n bissel auf mich rücksicht nehmen büdde hab ein 15.3klilo schweres gefährt unter dem popo.
ybel hast auch bock ? wäre ma schon 4. an den mannheimer. wir könnten uns ja am HBF treffen und dann zusammen nach HD fahren. oder willste mim rad dahin ? ich bevorzuge den zug   

ciao Lucas 

@scharky. ich weis es noch ned. hab ansich echt mehr bock den slalom runter zu fahren . bin momentan ned so motiviert. vorallem 3 runden. wenn das am stück wär ok. aber so runden kann ich normal gar ned ab.
heut warens ca 30km glaub ich un 650hm. qwar ned wirklich schwer oder so also kann ned sagen das ich jetzt platt bin aber das runter fand ich schon immer schöner.
PS: ham nen trail gefunden mit maximal 39% igem gefälle.


----------



## kraichgauer (27. September 2005)

? ich bevorzuge den zug   @scharky. ich weis es noch ned. hab ansich echt mehr bock den slalom runter zu fahren . bin momentan ned so motiviert. vorallem 3 runden. wenn das am stück wär ok. aber so runden kann ich normal gar ned ab.[/SIZE]
bin zwar nicht Sharky , aber sei só gut und  motivier dich ein bischen 
und vor allem : heul nicht.
es geht doch nicht nur um Quantität sondern auch um eine gewisse 
Qualität bei dem Team Falschfahrer ! Oder sieht das jemand anders?

Also,wenn ich denn (hoffentlich ) teilnehm werd ich mein bestes geben.
Und ich denke das man das von jedem Mitglied des Teams verlangen kann!
Also Jungs quält euch - ich tu´s (sowieso ) auch.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. September 2005)

des hat nix mit heulen zu tun. hab einfach kein bock auf den marathon im moment.
ihr heult doch alle rum weil keiner den monoslalom fahren will. kann ich genauso schreiben.
darum gehts aber ned.
bin momentan totally unmotiviert. hab heut 2 stunden gebraucht mich aufs rad zu schwingen.im nachhinnein wars geil. 40km und 660hm.
also genau so ne tour wie das "rennen" is. war ned so schwer ansich. ma schaun . denk schon das ich se mitfahr. aber ned vergessen. hab n paar kilo mehr unter meim knackigen po als die meisten hier


----------



## sharky (28. September 2005)

um es mal mit udo bölts worten an ulle zu sagen: quäl dich, du sau!


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

Also ich würd sagen uns geht es hierbei nicht um Quantität und auch nicht um Qualität !

Sondern nur um Spaß !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

@ dominik-deluxe 

- dominik-deluxe -> brauchte noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit und hätte diese dann jetzt gefunden !

Soll heissen dein Rad kommt auf mein Dach und mitfahren kannst Du bei Connor768 und seiner Frau, die sich hier recht rar machen um mehr zu trainieren als vorm I-Net sitzen


----------



## kraichgauer (28. September 2005)

OK. , OK.  Micro hast recht es sollte  natürlich auch Spass machen!

Trotzdem bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Udo !

Und wenn alle 3 Dinge  ( Qualität, Quantität u. Spass) zusammen kommen dann wirds ein toller Tag für´s Team.


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

Also ..... ich würd mal so sagen .....

Hab nix dagegen wenn Fahrer aus dem Team Falschfahrer auf dem Treppchen stehen    je mehr desto besser    und es wäre schade wenn jemand nicht Finishen könnte  

Perfekt wäre es für mich wenn jeder einzelne zuhause ankommt und sagen kann es war ein super Tag, hatte ne Menge Spaß und ich freu mich auf´s nächste mal mit Team Falschfahrer was zu unternehmen !


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Hm, Donnerstag auf den königlichen Stuhl ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber ich könnte nur bis um 15 Uhr. Wenn es also vorher ne Tour gibt bin ich dabei, sonst halt leider nur in Gedanken.
ybel

P.S. Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem blöden ICQ. Also ich nutze ja gaim und bin glaube ich auch kein original ICQer sondern irgend was anderes (AIM??). Aber wie findet man mich denn da? Ich hab mich noch nie gesucht! Langt es, wenn ich bekannt gebe, dass mein Alias ybel ist? Bitte um Hilfe der ICQ-Profis!


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Ach Gott, da gabs ja noch ne zweite Seite! Naja das Obige ist jetzt halt ein bisschen ausm Zusammenhang!
Zu dem Themenkomplex Oualität, Quantität und Spaß ist zu sagen. Alles drei wäre toll, sicher. Aber wenn jetzt jeder hier schin mal vormaut von wegen eigentlich keinen Bock und oh so lange und so hoch und ich weiß nicht, gebe ich auch mal zum Besten, dass ich seit dem blöden Odenwald-Marathon das Gefühl habe bergauf hängt einer hinten dran und bremst. Irgendwie war das zu viel für meine schmächtigen Beinchen. Aber bis zum 15. ist das natürlich vorbei! Hoffe ich.
ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

also für mich steht immernoch das motto im vordergrund wir BIKEN und sind nicht auf der FLUCHT. sprich ich quäl mich schon keine sorge und ankommen werd ich hoffentlich auch. und noch dazu hoffentlich in der vorderen hälfte. wie war das der 2te platz is der erste verlierer. stimmt schon.
will aber dennoch das slalom rennen fahren verdammt. wieso ham die das zur gleichen zeit geleg.t so dumm.,
ansonsten freu ich mich richtig drauf.

so denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (28. September 2005)

@lucas
ich bring dir nen powerbar mit  darfst dir auch die geschmacksrichtung aussuchen 


denke schon daß wir da jede menge spaß haben 


@rich
schick mir doch mal bitte per PM deine handynummer, dann stimmen wir uns wg. der fahrerei kurzfristig per phone ab


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

hi

@ sharky. cool weis aber ned welche schmecken. nix widerliches   

aber ansonsten denk ich auch das wir mit 10mann oder so viel spaß ham werden. und abends nach unserer sportlichen leistung stürmen wir deN MC DOOF hehe. oder hat jemand nen großen garten. grillen wär nämlich richtig geil.
nach dem rennen noch gemütlich beisammen sitzten. essen. n bierschen trinken oder auch apfelsaftschorle.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (28. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> MC DOOF hehe. oder hat jemand nen großen garten. grillen wär nämlich richtig geil.
> . essen. n bierschen trinken
> ...



schließlich muss ich meine verbrannten kalorien wieder draufbrennen!
also, garten oder schnellrestaurant?

greez, killuah1

ps: da müssten aber auch alle das rennen fahren, gell, haiflyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Also ich habe das Gefühl, ich habe mir gerade genug Kalorien bis weit nach dem 15. in den Bauch gestopft. Aber s war halt so lecker.
Ich habe ja in meiner Nähe nur den Garten namens Neckarwiese und da kostet das Grillen gerne auch mal 40 . Mit anderen Worten: Ich kann leider mit keinem Garten dienen. Finde die Idee aber prinzipiell sehr löblich.
ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

he ybel was jetzzt- geh ma morgen biken. ? so um halb 12 in HD oder woe ?
hab richtig bock morgen nochma zu fahren bevor es nachMÜ Geht 

hab leider auch kein garten


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

so halb 12 is gestrichen. kann ned um halb 12.

sorry ybewl. andermal.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

Brauchen wohl noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Heidelberg !



			
				benno_hd schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt die seite angeschaut, 3 runden je 200 hm hört sich durchaus machbar an, weniger als ich heute gefahren bin. werd zwar sicher den schnitt runterziehen aber fürs größte team kann ich da auch einen beitrag leisten  müßte ich nur wissen wie ich da hinkomme, auto hab ich keins



Hat jemand noch ein Plätzel ?


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2005)

So !

Wann wollen wir in Ettlingen eintreffen ?
Wann und Wo treffen wir uns ? Heidelberg ? Oder ?
Hat jeder eine Fahrgelegenheit ?


----------



## Levty (10. Oktober 2005)

uhrzeit würde mich acuh interessieren, ich fahr mit meinem papi on-my-own... wir treffen uns dann dort, ich würde vorschlagen 2stunden vor rennenbeginn? oder ist das zu früh? da muss ja noch angemeldet werden, blablabla.... ?

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (10. Oktober 2005)

hi

also 13.00 is papierabnahme glaub ich. somit sollten wir auf jeden fall früher dort sein.
schätz wir brauchen  ne stunde hin.

ciao Lucas 

PS: was denkt ihr sollte ich meine alten drecks speci reifen drauf ziehn 2.2er breite aber wiegen halb soviel wie die maxxis. dafür kein grip und kein durchschlagschutz. weis ned was ich machen soll. und ich will immernoch lieber den blöden slamlom fahren. aber ich denk ich tus nicht. safety jacket und so schmeiß ich ma beim dirk ins auto und dann seh ma ja ob oder ob ned.


----------



## kraichgauer (10. Oktober 2005)

Geisterfahrer, Sharky und meine Wenigkeit starten um 11.oo in 
Gundelsheim am Bahnhof. So gegen 12.15  sind wir in Ettlingen.
Knapp 2 Stunden  , das muss reichen zum warmmachen und Papiere holen.


----------



## benno_hd (10. Oktober 2005)

ist noch ein platz ab heidelberg frei? sobnst fahr ich mit s- und straßenbahn, ich nehme mal an das unselerliche im grauen kasten auf der rennen-homepage heißt "albgaubad", so viele bäder wird es in ettlingen nicht geben.

ciao, benno


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Oktober 2005)

11.00 uhr in MA weg sind ma um 12 halb 1 auch unten oder ? oder lieber halb 11 weg ?


----------



## ybel1 (12. Oktober 2005)

HA! ICH HABE GEWONNEN!!!
Ich lasse mich doch nicht von so nem Scheiß-DSL-Router-W-LAN-Kack kleinkriegen!
Also, da mein Zwischennetz jetzt wieder fuktioniert kann ich mitteilen, dass ich noch eine und evtl 2 (geht bestimmt irgendwie) Mitfahrgelegenheiten habe. Will noch jemand? Geht ab HD, Zeit kann nicht vor 11:30 liegen.
Also, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?

ybel


----------



## ybel1 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hä, gerade erst gesehen: Braucht man von MA ne Stunde? Also ich rechne eigentlich mit ner guten halben bis maximal 3/4 Stunde. Bin ich völlig falsch?
verwirrt - ybel


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2005)

also wenn du mit fahrrädern aufm dach mit über 120kmh fahren willst, schaffste das, ansonsten nicht!
das sind 60km bis ettlingen, und mit tempo 100 haste genau 60 min, logisch ?     nja, also min ne stunde!

mitfahrgelegenheit? ich würde mich mal melden weil mein paps streikt!  von HD Hbf? also reservier mal n plätzchen für ein HT

greez, thx, killuah1


----------



## ybel1 (12. Oktober 2005)

1. Nix Fahrräder aufm Dach, weil kein Träger vorhanden. Das heißt Räder hinten rein (vermutlich ohne Vorderrad wenn mehr als 1). Deshalb ja auch die leichte Unsicherheit, ob 2 mitfahren könnten, weil ich nicht weiß, ob sich 3 Räder bei nur 2/3 umgeklappter Rückbank verstauen lassen. Aber zur Not nimmt halt jeder sein Radl auf Schoß.
2. Die mit Verve vorgetragene Rechnung bezüglich der Fahrtzeit bedarf noch ein wenig der Überarbeitung. Angenommen ich führe 100km/h so brauchte ich für 60km mitnichten 60min. Dies würde stimmen, wenn ich 1km/min führe, was - da die Stunde bekanntlich 60 Minuten beherbergt - 60km/h entspräche. Bei angenommenen 100km/h legte ich in 60min (also 1h) wie der Name schon andeutet 100km (pro Stunde) zurück, bräuchte für 60km demzufolge gerade mal läppische 36min (0,6h).
Also kiluah: Wenn Du willst kannst Du gerne mitfahren und das mit mir noch mal ausdiskutieren    und 11:30 sollte langen.
ybel


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> ybel



jajajaja, hba mich verrechnet, war auch bisschen besudelt von der schule!
...hauptsache wir kommen rechtzeitig an.
also bei dir im auto ist mein rad bestimmt besser aufgehoben als bei uns auf einem normalne gepäckträger
also reservier mal bitte ein platz für ein HT   thx

greez, killuah1, mit 2x "L"


----------



## ybel1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Ist reserviert! Und das zweite "L" kriegen wir auch noch rein.
ybel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2005)

Wann und wo treffen wir uns? Hinterm Bhf ist dochn Parkplatz, da reicht doch die zeit um die räder hinten reinzulegen, oder schlägste was anderes vor? lidl parkplatz? hinter der einkaufspassage?

gruss, kilLuah1


----------

